

Ask HN: Any microISV's willing to share their experience? - hckrtst

If you run a microISV, I would be very interested in hearing about your experiences. How did you get started? What keeps you going? What are some of the biggest challenges you&#x27;ve had to overcome? I am especially interested in hearing about Canada-based businesses, but folks from other countries are welcome to share as well of course.
======
dylanhassinger
startupsfortherestofus.com

